# Sonic myDVD - Tivo files CRASH!



## betz (Jan 8, 2005)

I had working myDVD software, then I reinstalled windows on my computer. Since then, every time I try and edit a tivo file, myDVD crashes. It wont burn a DVD either. All other files work and burn fine, just not tivo files. Is this an issue with the new tivo desktop? Can anyone help me out here? This is so frustrating, I have reinstalled myDVD like 5 times to no avail.


----------



## Norgoth (Dec 3, 2003)

there have been a lot of posts on this issue. It seems that MyDVD and Tivo Desktop 2.2 are incompatible sometimes. I do not have the same problem others have posted, but a number of people are having your exact problem. If you search this forum you will find a pasted post that suggests a way to clean up the tivo and MyDVD installs. Once you do that and reinstall some people are having success, while others are not. I believe uninstalling MyDVD does not take care of the problem, you need to clean the registry of stuff left behind after the uninstall.

Of course, probing the registry should be done carefully, but there are exact instructions somewhere in this forum.

Edit: I found the post for you and pasted it below:

I got a very nice email form Sonic Tech Support and they agreed that the problem was probaby Tivo Desktop 2.2. They also gave me the Serial Number to install the TivoToGo Plug-In.
++++

The serial number for your TiVo to Go plugin is ***************

If you have TiVo Desktop 2.1. or 2.2 installed, that might be the cause of the crash, not the
plugin.

To fix:

1) Uninstall Tivo Desktop 2.1/2.2 from Start -> Control Panel -> Add or Remove Programs

2) Install Tivo Desktop 2.0 available from here: 

FORUM MAKES ME REMOVE URL TO POST THIS MESSAGE

If you continue to have trouble:

Uninstall MyDVD (including other Sonic software) and Tivo Desktop. 

Delete the following folders if they exist:
C:\Program Files\Sonic
C:\Program Files\Tivo
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Tivo Shared

Now go to Start -> Run -> type: regedit then click OK and delete the following folders by right
clicking on them and selecting delete if they exist:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Sonic
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Tivo
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Sonic
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Tivo

Now do a custom install of MyDVD 6.1 and do NOT install TivoToGo included with our installer.
Download and install Tivo Desktop 2.0 available here: 

FORUM MAKES ME REMOVE URL TO POST THIS MESSAGE

Regards
Sonic Support
++++++

I first tried installing the TivoToGo Plug-In. That did not help.
Then I started following the above instructions (with the following noted exceptions)
I uninstalled Tivo Desktop 2.2 via the Windows Control Panel and installed Tivo Desktop 2.0 . Sonic still crashed.
I uninstalled all Sonic programs and Tivo Desktop via the Windows Control Panel. I started Regedit and removed the Keys that were still there (3 of the 4)
I restarted my computer and here I changed the procedure from Tech Supports instructions.
I did a complete install of MyDVD Studio Deluxe 6.1 and I installed the TivoToGo Plug-In. I installed Tivo Desktop 2.0 . MyDVD seems to work fine now. I haven't burned a DVD yet but it isn't crashing when I edit video.

Regards,
Scott


----------



## betz (Jan 8, 2005)

I saw that post, thank you. Where can I download Tivo desktop 2.0?

Can anyone help me out, I looked on the tivo website, but cant find 2.0

thanks!


----------



## Norgoth (Dec 3, 2003)

Here you go: http://www.zatznotfunny.com/ttg.htm#rollback


----------



## betz (Jan 8, 2005)

I reinstalled 2.0, and sonic worked fine. previously transferred programs from dekstop 2.2 would still freeze. but if i transferred from 2.0, no prob. hope this helps others.


----------



## bpelham (Nov 6, 2005)

Thank you, thank you, thank you. I have spent many hours trying to get MyDVD to work and was just about to give up when I came across this thread. I just successfully burned my first DVD!

In my case, I did the following to get things working:
1) Uninstalled Tivo Desktop 2.2 via the Windows Control Panel
2) Deleted the directory C:\Program Files\Common Files\TiVo Shared\, including all subdirectories and files.
3) Installed Tivo Desktop 2.0

Thanks again to the Tivo community for helping me out.

bp


----------



## Larry in TN (Jun 21, 2002)

What did TiVo Destktop ver 2.2 add that 2.0 didn't have?


----------



## sreiner (Nov 15, 2005)

I've just officially given up on Sonic MyDVD. :down: :down: :down: 
What a crummy piece of software. Not only is is S-L-O-W, but then it crashes after churning away for all that time! I wish I'd spent a little time investigating the freeware DIRECT SHOW DUMP beforehand. By the way, it seems to work great! THANKS! :up:  

I hope Tivo recognizes that there are serious issues with the Sonic product and steer folks in another, more appropriate, direction.


----------



## Denvers Dawgs (Sep 26, 2004)

When I use directshow, the video gets un centered in mydvd. and then when I burn it, the movie is uncentered. The begining starts 3/4 of the way on the screen and wraps around so that the end of the show is on the left side of the screen before the actual begining? 

I Use:
1. DSD 
2. DVDpatcher(1st Hheader to 720) 
3. author with TMPGEnc 
4. repatch with DVDpatcher(1st VOB Horizontal 480) 
5. then burn. 

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## lmtivo (Nov 24, 2005)

I have tried everything and the Sonic software really does not seem to do the job. I have been using the downloaded trial version but do not want to risk buying the product. The first time I was able to burn a DVD - then all future attempts crashed and worse - after two hours of burning a 30 minute episode!(And I have good connection speed).
If it is going to take this long even after I fix the bugs, is it worth it? What kind of speed are those of you who are having success getting?


----------



## wgary (Nov 22, 2003)

1. I have found Sonic MyDVD to work adequately for simple burning to DVD. The real plus is that you don't have to go through an extra step of changing to MPG. Biggest reminder: Select SP to fit two hours of programming to a single DVD.

2. I have also found DirectShowDump a good option to transfer to MPG. It should then edit like any other MPG file -- I've used these files with CyberLink products, Nero, and even Movie Maker.

3. The simplest solution by far (though admittedly less flexible) is to get a Tivo DVD burner. This is as simple as using your Tivo menus to select the shows you want to burn. The output is nice, with Tivo-style menus, etc.


----------



## rick790 (Nov 26, 2005)

I have had the same problems, ...Series 2 Tivo, Tivo desktop..and Sonic MyDVD. Build it, try to burn, and the transcoding starts...video...audio..blah blah.. An hour and half or two into this mess, the system crashes and I need to do a manual reboot. I had been using Tivo desktop 2.0. Sonic told me to upgrade to 2.2. They said that might be the problem. I had the same problem with 2.2. I called today, they said, get rid of 2.2, use 2.0.... <UGH!> 

I will say I had been using an external + or - R/RW burner with a -R and -RW DVD. (I have old DVD Players..only read -R/RW.) I tried to burn a few shows using an internal +R/RW burner. Believe it or not, the system crashed, but it burned the disk. I had to turn the CPU off manually, and reboot, but the disk did burn, and it plays great on a DVD player that reads +R disks. I started the burn right before I left to go have a few drinks with friends. No other apps were running, and I was not on at all.

After reading the material on here, and spending significant time speaking with Tivo and Sonic, I am convinced this is a waste of time.. Hours to download material from the Tivo to the PC, and hours to burn... Ok, way to much time...  And to think of the money for a program that uh..hello....does not work for apparently many many customers.

Love my Tivo to death, but I can do without this headache... And it is such a good idea. :down: I will continue to monitor this forum for a solution. Make me proud guys!


----------



## zcamanap (Dec 31, 2005)

I had just about given up on MyDVD and was not having any luck with Nero either. After checking the posts here for the umpteenth time with no resolution, I decided to give Sonic support one more try. It was on this visit to Sonic that I realized that I was importing my Tivo files to the program incorrectly. I used the "Get Recorded TV Shows" button to add files to the project and VIOLA! A successful burn. Sonic does acknowledge that if you upgraded from trial version, you may have lost the "Get Recorded TV Shows" button, to get the patch go to Sonic support for MyDVD

Find the subject: MyDVD loses Tivo functionality after upgrading from trial version.
and select TivoToGo Trial version link. This will download the patch. 

Note: This patch is only if you do not have the "Get Recorded TV Shows" button. 

Hope this helps some of you.

BTW, this is my first post here but I have been a longtime user of Tivo. I was restricted from inserting the direct link due to being my first post.


----------



## zcamanap (Dec 31, 2005)

I am using TTG 2.2 so no workaround needed.


----------



## Denvers Dawgs (Sep 26, 2004)

I currently just used the add files feature to add my tivo stuff, but read that using the get recorded tv shows button may help with the bugs(crashing/freezing) when working with tivo files. But 2 problems arise when trying to use the Get Recorded Tv shows button

1. When I click on the Get recorded tv shows icon, it starts to run an install of sorts, but the gives me this Popup dialoge "Another application has exclusive access to to fiel C:\Sonic\Mydvd\Sonic Mydvd Studio Deluxe Suite\sonic log. Shut down all other apps, then hit retry".  
**No other apps are open?

2.After cancelling the previous setup........I then get another popup dialoge, "There are currently no TiVo files available in "C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\My Documents\My TiVo Recordings folder 
**Is there anyway to change this default folder (C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\My Documents\My TiVo Recordings folder ) to be able to use the folder I use on another Hdd, to store my tivo files on, to get the Get recorded tivo shows button to work?


----------

